# Can connect to internet on one computer but not the other



## Wkatydid (Aug 13, 2003)

I have 2 computers networked to a Westell Versalink Model 327W Router. I have DSL and use MSN Premium.

Before yesterday, both computers were able to connect to the internet. I was having Adware problems on the computer that now won't connect. I installed Nortons SystemWorks on both.

Now I can connect on one computer, but not the other. The IP address, Subnet Mask, Default Gateway, and DNS Server had been changed on this computer. Using the working computer, I reset them to the previous settings, but it still won't connect. Everytime I try to connect to Internet Explorer, the end of the line of the page it doesn't end up connecting to (The pages can never be "displayed"), says "....dsl/dnserror.htm.

Can anyone help? I am getting close to uninstalling and re-installing MSN to see if that helps.......

Wendy


----------



## Black_Sol (May 2, 2005)

So something has changed your IP address etc?

have you run any Anti Virus or Spyware removers? apart from system works of course!

BS


----------



## Wkatydid (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, actually, I had run Lavasoft adaware first, which had come up with an amazing 670 items (7-10 days prior I had cleaned off 54, and needless to say, my innocent children have no idea how this stuff had gotten downloaded to the computer!!)!!! I got rid of that which I could using Lavasoft, the remainder I could not close down to get rid of.... ie., in Task Manager, I ended processes which immediately re-started. 

Then I ran an online scan using Symantec Security Check..., and manually got rid of what I could. Finally, I broke down and got System Works, and the only thing left now should be Adware.BetterInternet... Don't know why the tool provided by Symantec will not detect and remove.

I also had to do a repair, as my WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/CONFIG files were corrupted or missing (this was prior to the installation of Norton's), and this does happen once in awhile, but has never affected my internet access before.

But yes, something along the way had changed all the IP info. Using the computer I'm on (as I knew that the IP address was only one number different), I restored all the IP info to the previous working state. When I tried to "repair" the Local Connection before I manually corrected it, I got an error on the IP address and DNS. Now there is no error on the "repair", but it still doesn't work.

I can "ping" the computer's IP address, the DNS address, 127.0.0.1....etc.
But cannot get online. So I'm thinking it's a software issue somewhere, and not the modem.

I even changed the Cat5 cable to a different slot on the modem.

I'm stumped. And frustrated... needless to say


----------



## Wkatydid (Aug 13, 2003)

Also, this was a wierd thing that I just noticed today, that might have some bearing?? In the Task Manager, the process "scvhost" is now using 97-99% of the CPU's resources. This never used to happen, either.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

in tcp/ip properties are both obtaining ip addresses automatically?


----------



## Black_Sol (May 2, 2005)

Ok scvhost is a trojan. This could be the thing that is causing all the problems, not directly but someone on the other end of it. Its supposed to make you think its svchost which is something used in windows.

Ive had a quick look online and theres lots of sites telling you what to use, that there product is so much better this site has a few on it from Mcafee and symantec so if one doesnt work then another will, or so i hope.

and for adware.betterinternet go here and there is something that is should get rid of it from those nice people at symantec.

the scvhost could be the main problem as it is designed to give a DoS (denial of service) attack.

Try these, they should help....

BS


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What DNS address are you pinging? And External or Internal IP?

Can you ping the router's IP address?
Can you ping an external IP like 199.181.164.1
Can you ping an external site like www.yahoo.com

If you can ping an internal IP but not an external one, and you can't access the Internet with programs like IE, Outlook Express, or other web browsers, you may have corrupted Winsock entries.

To Remove the existing winsock2 registry entries (regardless of the OS) run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/xp_del_winsock.reg

To add WindowsXP clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/xp_winsock.reg

WINDOWSXP with SP2

There is a new command you can run with SP2 which will reset the Winsock2 registry entries back to their default setting:
netsh winsock reset catalog

TCP/IP RESET
=============
If you need to reset the TCP/IP protocol stack with XP you need to run a small script:

netsh int ip reset [ log_file_name ]

the log_file_name needs to be specified. 
e.g. - netsh int ip reset ip_reset.txt


----------



## Wkatydid (Aug 13, 2003)

Bearone2, the addresses are not obtained automatically.

Black Sol, Sorry, my "dyslexia", it IS svchost, have about 4 running in Task Manager, one of which is using 99% of the CPU's resources... Computer is slower than a turtle.

Bob... Worked like a charm!!  It is now online, complete with BetterInternet's popups!!

Now to figure out how to get the Adware off, since Norton's tool doesn't work, and I can't locate the files to delete them!!

:up: 

Thanks for the help and the programs!!!

Wendy


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Wkatydid,

Glad the simple Winsock fix worked. Thanks for posting back.

Norton's not the best for removing spyware. More geared for viruses.

You need to download a good Spyware and Trojan Removal program.

Spybot Search and Destroy:
http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=spybotsda

SpySweeper:
http://www.webroot.com/wb/products/spysweeper/index.php
This will also protect your home page from being hijacked.

Ad-Aware:
http://www.lavasoft.de/

The new one from Microsoft

With any of the above programs, just like with Anti-Virus software, should have the latest updates installed before doing a scan.

You might also need to scan from safe mode as well.

CWShredder:
http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads/tools/CWShredder.exe

KazaaBeGone
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/kazaabegone.zip

Programs that can help prevent getting infected:

Spyware Blaster
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

Spyware Guard
http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html


----------

